# New coop one of Three end of day 3



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

This is one of 3 coops i am building it is 4 x 14 x 6 1/ 2 tall 18 inches off the ground i plan on keeping 6 to 8 pair in this one. It is narrow but i bought a wire cage that was 4 x 4 x 8 and wanted to use it for the flight cage. I am using it but i am going to take it apart and use the wire so it would be 6 1/2 tall and apox 8 feet long i will post more photos later in the week


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Excellent start- yours in sport-Nick


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Pigeon coop*

Thanks Nick


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Looks solid. Be sure to update as you continue the progress.*


----------



## spice704 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice coop your in fl right


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

Yes in Central FL near Ocala


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*day 4 of New coop*

day 4 not sure how to post to my other posting


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*New pics day 4 of new coop*

New pics day 4 of new coop


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't see the pictures after the first post and I really want to. The first pictures of the loft look beautiful.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

Thank you zippy i was having a hard time uploading pics had to earse ealier pictures to get the ones on here. I even tried to start a new thread but it would not let me ad pics. I will work on it some more


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that, they even have a big southern coverd "porch". nice loft.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

i am a little further with the coop but having a hard time getting the pictures on my PC


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like this design. It's really attractive and would look great in any yard, can't wait to see it finished with birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks nice. Thats kinda what I was going to do, but I was going to have a closed in loft like that on both ends and the aviary in the middle with a removable divider to split the aviary. Nest boxes in one side and perches in the other.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

Hi shadybug that sounds like a good idea


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Help Needed to add or deleting Photos to my Post*

I would like to add more pictures of my new coop but can seem to figure it out Help


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Upload them to photo bucket, then right click on the img code it will say copied then just click on your post and paste it there.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

One pic worked


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks really nice.


----------

